# I love "letters from home"



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

"Letters from Home" is what I call unexpected checks that come in the mail.

While going through the mail to see what payments might need to be sent out in the morning mail, I noticed one of the annual billings of the whole life insurance policy my father put on me when I was 6 months old and I upgraded when I turned 21.

Years back I took a small loan off the cash value of it and being an annual notification policy I forgot to send in extra when I had it so they got a few years extra payback and interest from me.

So when I saw the envelope I mentally figured "oh well I got an extra $100 on hand, I should be able to restore the cash value this year."

To my surprise I forgot that I paid back the outstanding loan balance and interest last year and this years notice listed the low annual premium due, dividend earned, full cash value and a dividend check of $19.60 after the premium was deducted.

That policy I increased when I became an adult but the two policies my paternal and maternal grandparents put on me 50 plus years ago I never increased, but all three whole life policies tend to issue dividends in the same years so I guess over the next few months I should get letter from home checks for a few dollars from those to add to my household petty cash too


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

some times someone would bring something good to eat for lunch at work like a sweetpotato pie or ribs an old friend would always say ; that is like getting a letter from home ,


----------

